# BMO Global Infrastructure Index ETF (ZGI)



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

For your interest and entertainment, the top performing exchange traded fund by three-year return, as of April 30 is the BMO Global Infrastructure Index ETF (ZGI) with a three-year return of 21.5%.

http://www.etfs.bmo.com/bmo-etfs/glance?fundId=72053

Any thoughts on this fund?


----------

